# Noob Questions



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

OK a few noob questions I have:

1.), My office at my work is in the basement. The signal is horrible. In one room they have one of the radio boosters that works over the Internet and in that room I have full signal? Aside from purchasing my own booster, any advice on boosting 4g signal? 
2.), if I do buy one do they boost data and voice or just voice? I read somewhere they don't boost data signal.

3.) how do I tell what radio I have flashes. I flashed over gummycharged gb 2.0 and one of the radios like maybe a month ago. I forget which radio and just want to verify.

4.) I'm enjoying gummycharged so far but just curious if anyone has any recommendations on custom rims for the charge. Performance is my only concern, I bought the phone with two extra batteries and I'm getting the 3500mah soon so battery life isn't on my scope of concerns.

Sorry for the noob questions, I work in IT and understand the value of doing your own research. The I promise I did look around a bit, but but it feels like a lot of the data out there is out of date. And stupid busy schedule makes it hard to spend the time I'd like to on all this.

I love these forums. You guys are an awesome community. If it's still available I plan to order a rootzwiki shirt Friday. I feel like it's the least I can do for all he great advice i've found on these forums.


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

I also have a bad signal in basement. I've considered a booster but didn't want to spend the money. I called Verizon and the guy at the store said he would push some software to my phone which would help. Honestly don't know if its made a difference or not. Seems to have but maybe just coincidence. Not sure about data as I'm always on Wifi at home.

I believe your radio is listed at the end of baseband. Such as EP3, EP1.

I am on the new EP3 debloated and seems to be working great. I am really waiting out for Infinity EP3. IMNUTS always has done great work.

If battery isn't of concern than you should be able to overclock and get some speed.


----------

